# Alternative Necron parts.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm planning on starting a necron army for the 2011 army challenge, but I really hate all the green. I'm looking for websites that sell alternative coloured tubing for the weapons, and while I've seen them before I can't find them anywhere. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Bits and kits stock coloured tubes, hope this helps.
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/plastruct-styrene-clear-coloured-plastic-rod-c-293_686.html?sesid=43ige74e7i4es2qtvbnq54d480

SoI


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.plastruct.com/


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Another option is to just paint the green rods. Assemble the model with the tubes in, prime the whole thing, and paint it whatever color you like. I did a Necron army a while back, and wanted absolutely no green on the models-- I just painted the rods red:











Just painting 'em differently is cheaper than buying different colored rods, too. And you're not limited by what colors the rods come in. You can also do light source highlighting with it if you're up to that task-- it doesn't look right with just the plain little rod things. The flip side of that is that you don't get the translucent plastic thing-- it has a more "solid" appearance.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I never even thought to check bitsandkits. I only received an order from him yesterday.

@ Son of Horus, that's actually a very similar idea I was thinking of going with, painting them like a WFB skeleton army. I really want the translucent plastic rods though, so painting them is out.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I would have gone for rust red necrons with blue rods!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I think red rods are always cool looking, I too think green is an over used color with "plasmaish" look


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have you checked out Chapter House? I hear they sell GW bits.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

gally912 said:


> Have you checked out Chapter House? I hear they sell GW bits.


I hear they're taking the piss from GW legal. Also, they don't sell Necron stuff.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Have you checked out Chapter House? I hear they sell GW bits.


This must be a joke...if so, hilarious, so +Rep.


----------

